# great movies about musicians



## Musicalion

what about your favorite films on musicians?
For me the first that come to mind are:
Every Morning of the World (about Marin Marais)
Impromptu (Chopin)


----------



## Lukecash12

I don't know why (the incorrect use of the word song irritates the **** side of my personality), but I always loved that film *"A Song to Remember"*, loosely based off of Chopin. You might say it was my Disney kind of experience growing up to watch films like that.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Has anyone seen the French film, "The Piano Teacher"? I just saw it this evening, good film, but quite sick! It was an interesting juxtoposition placing beauty and culture next to sickness and perversion. I'd recommend it, but please, rental only!


----------



## handlebar

I agree that "Tous les Matins du Monde" is a delightful film as well as "Impromptu","Le Maitre du Musique"(The Music Teacher with Jose Van Dam,etc)and "Amadeus".

"A Song to remember" and " A Song without end" are both good albeit older.

Even though I adore her playing and vintage films, the DuPre film was a waste of time.

"Wagner" was actually well done as regards cinematography,soundtrack and supporting cast. Well worth seeing for the actors portraying Liszt,Meyerbeer and various others.

Jim


----------



## The Cosmos

Impromptu and Amadeus (scared me quite a bit when I was young) are well worth watching! Those are the only one's I know of about classical composers unfortunately . Otherwise, you could try Walk the Line (Johnny cash), Control (Ian Curtis) and Ray (Ray Charles). There are a couple more general music-related films, but my brain doesn't seem to remember.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Amadeus and Immortal Beloved are my favorites. I didn't like Copying Beethoven because Gary Oldman was so much better at playing the maestro.


----------



## Lukecash12

Immortal Beloved was nice, I agree.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Lukecash12 said:


> Immortal Beloved was nice, I agree.


As far as being 100% historically correct, it isn't completely true. But I feel that Gary Oldman did an amazing job. Now when I read biographies of Beethoven I see him in Gary's likeness LOL. Sadly enough I see Tom Hulce when I read biographies of Mozart.


----------



## audiophilia

Amadeus
Walk the Line


----------

